# Dangerous



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I was looking at petfinder today....and.....

I am going to go look at this guy tonight.

Petfinder Adoptable Horse | Arabian | Elkhart Lake, WI | Brandy


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Sooo... do we congratulate you now or later?
:biggrin:
He's beautiful. I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oooh I want to adopt a horse too! This one to be exact: Broadway's Web Page


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So I just want to put this out there because horse ownership is wayyyyyyyyyyyy more expensive than dog ownership and I'm sure you know that but: Board- 200-500 per month,
trimming or shoeing 30.00-75.00 every 6-8 weeks, worming 6 times a year, not like a dog where diet makes a difference. vaccinations twice a year. and vet expenses if needed.

I did horses most of my life but after getting married I couldn't afford it anymore, I always tell people buying the horse is the least expensive part of owning one. LOL


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, I'm SO excited for you!!!! :biggrin::biggrin:

I grew up around horses and took riding lessons for years. Riding is one of my most favorite things to do...ever. My dream is to one day own a horse.

I hope you get him! He looks like a doll!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> So I just want to put this out there because horse ownership is wayyyyyyyyyyyy more expensive than dog ownership and I'm sure you know that but: Board- 200-500 per month,
> trimming or shoeing 30.00-75.00 every 6-8 weeks, worming 6 times a year, not like a dog where diet makes a difference. vaccinations twice a year. and vet expenses if needed.
> 
> I did horses most of my life but after getting married I couldn't afford it anymore, I always tell people buying the horse is the least expensive part of owning one. LOL


Terri has had horses before.
But good info for the lurkers out there!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> So I just want to put this out there because horse ownership is wayyyyyyyyyyyy more expensive than dog ownership and I'm sure you know that but: Board- 200-500 per month,
> trimming or shoeing 30.00-75.00 every 6-8 weeks, worming 6 times a year, not like a dog where diet makes a difference. vaccinations twice a year. and vet expenses if needed.
> 
> I did horses most of my life but after getting married I couldn't afford it anymore, I always tell people buying the horse is the least expensive part of owning one. LOL


This will be my third horse. 
My parents have a 3 stall barn where I would keep him, it would cost me about 80 bucks a month. 
I can worm and vaccinate him myself (aside from rabies).
But I know, they are pricey.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Thats good, I just have seen soo many people buy horses in my day and they got overwhelmed with what it really costs of being a horse owner. I figured you knew, but thought I'd say something anyway! 

Congratulations if it works out! I really miss riding but not the cost.........


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Do horses get rabies? I'm not a horse person. I don't know. Just curious.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Do horses get rabies? I'm not a horse person. I don't know. Just curious.


They can. THe reason I know this is because when Ania was a little baby, I caught her gnawing on a dried up ol' rat carcass. I freaked out because she hadn't had her rabies shot yet and called the vet. They told me that there were only two reported rabies cases that year. One was a raccoon and one was a horse! Until then, I didn't know horses could get rabies either. 

Looks like a pretty horse, Spooky! Wish I had one. I miss having horses.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Broadway and Brandy are both gorgeous. Brandy reminds me of the horse I rode when i was younger, I have a soft spot for older horses. Good luck to the both of you for adopting these guys!

Bill, yes horses can get rabies, just like dogs and cats and humans.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I just re-read the ad. It says that he's honest. Good thing, too. I hate those damn lying horses.

Hehe! Some of the stuff they write in those Petfinder ads make me giggle! :tongue:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

^LOL! 

This is awesome! I can't wait for the update later! 

I grew up with riding lessons and camp and I also have the dream of my own horse someday. Until then, I'll have to live vicariously


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness! He is absolutely gorgeous!!!! Good luck with adopting him, and take LOTS of pictures.

And Rachel, you so should!!! I'd totally have to take advantage of you owning a horse to finally learn how to ride. hehe. :biggrin:




CorgiPaws said:


> Terri has had horses before.
> But good info for the lurkers out there!


*cough* Like me? :biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ummmmmmm soooooooooo...
adoption application SUBMITTED.
And, he had a pasture mate...that my mom fell in love with and applied for as well. LOL

Petfinder Adoptable Horse | Arabian | Elkhart Lake, WI | Tyler
Tyler.

As far as Brandy goes, he was awesome...but that is not a good name for a boy horse.

It's going to be Brandon or Brando, perhaps.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Oooh I want to adopt a horse too! This one to be exact: Broadway's Web Page


Broadway is a pretty girl! I don't know a lot about mares to be honest.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome!!! How exciting! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Fingers crossed for both you and your mom!!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

spookychick13 said:


> Broadway is a pretty girl! I don't know a lot about mares to be honest.


Haha neither do I! Now that I think about it we only had geldings growing up, maybe I should stick with what I know! And only do it when I have the means to do so. I have a friend with horse property about 10 miles north of my place who would probably keep her for me for next to nothing, but hay is expensive these days. *sigh* I'll have to hold off on that dream for a while, but I do so miss riding :frown:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

One of my best friends swears by mares, but I love me a gelding.



I am so excited, I hope we hear back soon.  
He is a page for the sanctuary itself:
AGES Adoption Horses


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

WOOT we got approved.
Going to pick them up tomorrow!!!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Woot! Congratulations!


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

SO EXCITED...
So far potential rename from Brandy to Brandon...much manlier.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Woohoo!!!! That's awesome Terri!!!! Congrats on the new family member! You'll have to post some pictures that do him some justice :wink:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

YESSS!!! That is awesome and exciting! I can't wait to see new pictures of them! Huge congrats to you!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Woohoo!!!! That's awesome Terri!!!! Congrats on the new family member! You'll have to post some pictures that do him some justice :wink:


I definitely will, especially when he loses his big thick winter coat.
He is handsome, but not as type-y as Tyler. He looks thicker boned than most arabs.

The rescue gave me their papers which is really nice as well.


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Good looking boys! I really like Brando! :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Can't wait to see some pics. of the new boys! They are so lucky to be with you. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

But Spooky, I want more pictures nooooooowwwww!!!:biggrin: I love when horsies have their fluffy winter coats!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I will try to take some today with my crappy digicam.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Crappy or not....we WANT PICTURES! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------

